# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از انسانی به کاردانش

## MAHDI7979

سلام 
من الان سوم انسانیم بیشتر درسام رو تجدید شدم نمیتونم قبول بشم ولی میخوام رشتم رو عوض کنم برق صنعتی یا کامپیوتر بخونم چجوری میتونم تغییر رشته بدم از نظری به کاردانش

----------

